# Celery Leaves



## LadyBug

can rabbits eat celery leaves? i know they can have celery, but i wanted to double check that the leaves where alright too!


----------



## aurora369

Yup.

The leaves are quite a hit here!

--Dawn


----------



## Marietta

Celery leaves are also beneficial, as they contain Vit. E and C. As a matter of fact, I feed to my bunny only the leaves, because I'm afraid that the stem, with the strings it contains,may cause impaction or maydisturbhis very sensitive tummy (he's prone to GI issues). But he loves the leaves.

Marietta


----------



## mouse_chalk

My buns LOVE celery leaves! Steve doesn't give it to them when he feeds them though cos he hates celery, lol.

They love the stalks too- I slice them up into 1/2 or 1cm slices so that the strings don't cause problems


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Mine LOVE celery leaves. I will give them the hearts where the leaves are almost solid on the small stalks. Bo likes the little tiny tops with leaves. I don't usually give them much of the beg stalks because it bothers me with the strings.

Tony got a big piece of tops with leaves just the other day and he had the whole thing crammed in his face - sides of his mouth poofed out with celery and leaves hanging out each side! 

I think he likes it.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Mine LOVE celery leaves. I will give them the hearts where the leaves are almost solid on the small stalks. Bo likes the little tiny tops with leaves. I don't usually give them much of the beg stalks because it bothers me with the strings.
> 
> Tony got a big piece of tops with leaves just the other day and he had the whole thing crammed in his face - sides of his mouth poofed out with celery and leaves hanging out each side!
> 
> I think he likes it.



Lol! The middle is more popular here, too- it's a lot sweeter I think.

I'm alright giving them the stalks chopped up though, aren't I? It's usually the smaller younger ones in the middle-I eat the bigger ones myself normally...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

yes, as long as they tolerate them. Bo has a really sensitive tummy. If I give him too many greens he gets mooshy poos. Clover can eat anything I swear! and Tony is just being introduced slowly to a lot of greens and such.

Still, the favorite here is cilantro!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Yeah, our buns are fine with them all- I think that Mouse and Chalk are especially tolerant to a lot of veg, probably because we didn't know about the debate on not feeding veg until they're older and started them on it young, but they love it all! Phew, that's ok then, I thought it was but nice to just make sure!

In fact, most of our veg shopping is now done for our buns, and only a tiny bit for us- and we eat a lot of it too! :shock:

Cilantro is corriander, right? It's a favourite here too, but not as much asBasil


----------



## Bo B Bunny

yes, fresh corriander! they love it. Basil is ok - they might eat it if it's with other things or sometimes they'll save it for later.. or for "if I have to......." lol.

We always say that our rabbits eat healthier than us by far! LOL!


----------

